

@linux_log : follow the linux kernel commit log - tjake
http://twitter.com/linux_log

======
thwarted
Can't this be done on cia.vc (continuously reloading the website and via IRC)?

Have to modify Zawinski's Law to "Every program attempts to expand until it
can tweet it's useless status".

------
tvon
"But will it run linux" has been replaced with "but will it tweet?"

------
moe
Amazingly useless.

